# 40k Servolifter Terrain



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These were spotted in various places, including the Shadow War rule book. Considering releases will probably slow until 8th Ed drops, these might fill the gap in the coming weeks. It'll be interesting to see the rules for it.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the focus will def be on terrain and building the reputation of shadow wars etc before they release 8th. 
It does look like a canny piece of plastic though!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This kit looks fantastic.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

very cool necromunda-ish stuff!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

From the link : https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/04/29/new-sector-mechanicus/


*New Sector Mechanicus*


We have a few more scenery kits today, for those of you building up your Imperial hive cities.
Like all of our Sector Mechanicus scenery, these kits are modular and scalable, and fully compatible with the rest of the range.
We particularly like the servohaulers – it’s not often we see civilian vehicles on battlefields (that aren’t full of 3-armed xenos tainted cultists, at least…).
 Promethium Forge  Galvanic Servohaulers  Ferratonic Incinerator 

Also out this week are a new set of bases that match the new Sector Mechanicus terrain. These are perfect, if you’re building a new battlefield at home and want your army to match, or just if you like the idea of having an industrial basing scheme across your force.

There are more than enough bases in there for a Shadow War kill team, or a couple of boxes will give you enough bases for the infantry of a typical Warhammer 40,000 army of around 2,000 points.
Pre-order them all here:


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

If I didn't already have a mountain of plastic crack to work through - I'd buy all the scenery!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The new servo haulers come with their own 40k mission in their assembly instructions, apparently. Plus, we get a look at what a new vehicle stat line looks like. 

CRANE T7 W6 Sv 3+
DOZER T6 W3 Sv 3+

Hopefully they get SW:A rules as well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aesthetically I think they should have replaced the W for wounds with a D for damage on the vehicles stat line


----------

